# Elbrus Wheels, reputation? Owners' stories?



## Fisherson (Dec 22, 2008)

Does anyone know anything about these? 
Are they strong? 
Light?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2008)

Elbrus is our "in house" brand made for us by ASA........ We've had the line for a couple years and quality and durability is consistant with everything we've gotten from them....


----------



## Fisherson (Dec 22, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Elbrus is our "in house" brand made for us by ASA........ We've had the line for a couple years and quality and durability is consistant with everything we've gotten from them....


 
Thanks, isn't ASA Korean but kind of in bed with BBS?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2008)

All ASA products have come from China for some time. ASA officially licenced BBS' manufacturing processes for several years, and although the licence expired we continue to have very good luck with the quality


----------



## quailallstar (Dec 2, 2001)

[email protected] said:


> All ASA products have come from China for some time. ASA officially licenced BBS' manufacturing processes for several years, and although the licence expired we continue to have very good luck with the quality


 Aren't these the same wheels MTM sells under their branding? 

www.mtm-online.de 

* 
Elbrus i05 wheel* 
Offset: +42mm 
Backspacing: 6.18" 
Bolt Pattern: 5-112 
Rec. Tire Size:225/40-18 
Weight: 24.0lbs. 

















































[/B]​


----------



## ericlikeseatin (Jan 30, 2006)

the MTM wheels have 9 spokes while the Elbrus I05 have 10 spokes, but they look pretty similar. i'm actually considering the I05 18" wheels for my GTI and was wondering if anyone could speak on elbrus's behalf in terms of quality. thanks!


----------

